# Movies in PS3 not as loud as DVD player



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, so I have a problem. I've got my ps3 plugged in my TV (Sony XBR9),via a HDMI. Then the TV plugs into my receiver (Sony STR-DE675) via toslink digital optical cable. My issue is that when I play movies on the ps3 the sound especially the low frequencies aren't as loud as when I play the same movie in my stand alone blue ray player (Sony BDP S-360) or cheapie DVD player (Magnavox DP170MGFX) Both of which connect to the TV via HDMI then to the receiver through the digital optical cable. Any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

What are the audio settings in the PS3?
Is the audio being "bitstreamed" to the TV or is the PS3 decompressing it and sending LPCM to the TV?

The same question applies to your other players.

For reasons that aren't entirely clear to anyone LPCM is about 4db quieter than bitstreamed audio.

p.s. I hope you are aware that going through the TV almost always means that it is sending only stereo to the receiver. If you want full surround sound instead of having to use ProLogic decoding, you need to connect your players directly to the receiver. You can leave your HDMI connections as they are and use digital audio connections, though, you don't have to use HDMI to the receiver if it doesn't have that.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

selden said:


> What are the audio settings in the PS3?
> Is the audio being "bitstreamed" to the TV or is the PS3 decompressing it and sending LPCM to the TV?
> 
> The same question applies to your other players.
> ...


check your dynamic range compression. Do note that different tracks have different levels.


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Firstly, thanks I have the bass I was missing.

In the video settings the audio output was set to LPCM

The audio compression was on as well

I changed to audio output to bitstream and turned off the compression and presto change-o I had oodles of bass. Just the way I like it.

As for LCPM being 4db quieter, it seemed like more to me. Not only that it seemed to only affect the sub out. Who knows.

Now the biggie, why did I connect everything to the TV then the TV to the receiver. Firstly, the receiver is old, circa 2001, before HDMI. Secondly I wanted to be able to play video games and listen to music at the same time. I was one of those pick your poison deals, true digital surround sound lost.  Flame on. 

Again thanks for your help.


----------

